# CPU Temp and Overheating?



## Coram Deo (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, I have a problem with my main computer and I am not sure what is causing it.....

I have a 3.3 Ghz Processor with a proper working CPU fan with two additional incase fans with a power supply fan... All are working...

The past year my temp as remained around 25 degree C. As of this morning it shot to 47 degree C and this afternoon it shot to 79 degree C. To which I shut down the computer in a hurry..... I even had the air conditioner in the room on all day....

All of my fans are working.. All 4 fans!! So what can cause this spike? Could it be a virus? Any thoughts?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you checked to be sure the fans are actually moving the air. In other words,, could they be blocked by dust or "fuzz" [forgive the use of such technical language ] you don't readily see thus causing them to be inefficient coolers?


----------



## Coram Deo (Oct 4, 2007)

The first thing I did was open the case to make sure all the fans were moving and working...

I also blew all the dust out of the case...... So I know it is not fuzz or dust.....



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Have you checked to be sure the fans are actually moving the air. In other words,, could they be blocked by dust or "fuzz" [forgive the use of such technical language ] you don't readily see thus causing them to be inefficient coolers?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmmm..... I don't think it could be a virus. At least not one I'm familiar with. Did you check for loose connections? Is everything properly seated in the motherboard? 

I had a similar problem about 9 months ago. The final solution was moving the CPU from underneath my desk to a table next to the desk, better air flow, I suppose. For whatever reason this solved the problem. Though I had checked all the usual suspects that I've asked you about.


----------



## Coram Deo (Oct 4, 2007)

All connections tight and computer has been running on a tabletop next to the desk with plenty of air and space......

Any other thoughts?



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Hmmm..... I don't think it could be a virus. At least not one I'm familiar with. Did you check for loose connections? Is everything properly seated in the motherboard?
> 
> I had a similar problem about 9 months ago. The final solution was moving the CPU from underneath my desk to a table next to the desk, better air flow, I suppose. For whatever reason this solved the problem. Though I had checked all the usual suspects that I've asked you about.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, this is a poser. I'm afraid we've reached the limits of my "expertise".

My grandfather always suggested a hammer and/or duct tape when all other options were exhausted. 

I know there are others here with much greater experience and knowledge than me. 

Good thing I don't make a living as a help desk tech, huh?

Blessings,


----------



## Coram Deo (Oct 4, 2007)

It sure has me stumped and I am A+ Crt... 



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Boy, this is a poser. I'm afraid we've reached the limits of my "expertise".
> 
> My grandfather always suggested a hammer and/or duct tape when all other options were exhausted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 4, 2007)

My guess is that the CPU fan might be failing. In addition to the fans that blow air into the case, there is actually one fan that is most critical and that is a fan that connects directly (and tightly) to the actual processor. If that thing is not working properly it would explain the case temperatures. They're actually pretty easy to detach from the MB and throw in a new one and cost less than $30. I would turn the computer on and watch the fan on top of the processor to see if it's spinning.


----------



## Coram Deo (Oct 4, 2007)

I am currently keeping a close eye on the onboard temp monitor through BIOS... My temp Spike was read on a case display with a sensor placed near the cpu.......

So far for the last half hour I am reading at 38 c with a constant cpu fan speed at 2425 to 2485 RPMs.......

I will keep an eye on it for the next few hours long with the external temp display and see if there is a discrepency.......




SemperFideles said:


> My guess is that the CPU fan might be failing. In addition to the fans that blow air into the case, there is actually one fan that is most critical and that is a fan that connects directly (and tightly) to the actual processor. If that thing is not working properly it would explain the case temperatures. They're actually pretty easy to detach from the MB and throw in a new one and cost less than $30. I would turn the computer on and watch the fan on top of the processor to see if it's spinning.


----------

